# Am I Happy To See You!



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 2, 2018)

As I was driving across the local bridge this morning, I looked upstream and saw 2 adult Bald Eagles in a tree. I decided to try and slip closer and get some photos, but when I eased quietly onto the unpaved access road to the area, they flew away in 2 directions before I could get a shot. Muttering a couple things under my breath, I looked into the adjoining field and saw something wonderful and a sure-fire sign of spring: a huge flock of robins! I think I was happier to see them than the eagles as they were the first of the year. The lighting was horrible since we are in the middle of the nor'easter that is battering everyone else much worse than us. 




 

After a couple errands, I decided to see if the eagle that flew downstream was still in the area, and he was!


----------



## Winona (Mar 3, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> As I was driving across the local bridge this morning, I looked upstream and saw 2 adult Bald Eagles in a tree. I decided to try and slip closer and get some photos, but when I eased quietly onto the unpaved access road to the area, they flew away in 2 directions before I could get a shot. Muttering a couple things under my breath, I looked into the adjoining field and saw something wonderful and a sure-fire sign of spring: a huge flock of robins! I think I was happier to see them than the eagles as they were the first of the year. The lighting was horrible since we are in the middle of the nor'easter that is battering everyone else much worse than us.
> 
> View attachment 154513
> 
> ...


----------



## Winona (Mar 3, 2018)

Ignore the quote. Still learning how to use the forum and hitting wrong buttons. I really like the photos, especially the robin. I have had a pair of eagles near me-eating off a dead deer on a pond. Every time I went with the camera they were not there! When they were there I did not have my camera. Ugh.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 3, 2018)

@Dean_Gretsch I'd say you did pretty well, all things considered. Good Job.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 3, 2018)

Winona said:


> Ignore the quote. Still learning how to use the forum and hitting wrong buttons. I really like the photos, especially the robin. I have had a pair of eagles near me-eating off a dead deer on a pond. Every time I went with the camera they were not there! When they were there I did not have my camera. Ugh.


Thank you and welcome to the forum.


smoke665 said:


> @Dean_Gretsch I'd say you did pretty well, all things considered. Good Job.


Thanks Smoke!


----------



## Donde (Mar 4, 2018)

From what I see on the news I bet you can't wait for Spring!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 4, 2018)

Donde said:


> From what I see on the news I bet you can't wait for Spring!


Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## BrentC (Mar 4, 2018)

Very nice Dean!   We are getting tons of Robin the last few days as well.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks Brent. I can honestly say they are a welcomed sight.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice. Good job


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks much JC. I won't know how to act if we ever get sunlight


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 4, 2018)

Very nice.

Always good to see the robins back.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 4, 2018)

Almost, but not quite, as good as the first tomato of the season


----------



## bulldurham (Mar 5, 2018)

Not sure what camera you are shooting, but on most Nikons you can over-ride the auto-focus by holding down the focus button (I use back button focus) and with your pinkie finger, use the manual focus ring. This technique enables you to get past the foreground material and focus solely on the subject. I noticed on the Robin shot, one of the twigs was far more prominent than the feathers. Closing down a stop or two for more depth of field will also help if you can spare for the lighting adjustment without introducing too much noise.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks BD. I have a Canon and will have to check into that feature. Would be very useful.


----------



## Tony744 (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice shots. There's been a Peregrine falcon flying around work lately, but he always seems to time his arrival when I don't have my camera handy. All I've gotten so far is his back side as he was flying away.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 6, 2018)

I have so many backsides, I thought about shooting ads for Levis!


----------

